# Bild-PopUp und Rand



## andyusw (24. August 2003)

Hallöchen,

hab schon ewig im Forum geguckt, aber mein Problem konnte dort leider net gelöst werden (oder ich war doch mal wieder zu blind).

Und zwar öffne ich per <a href="#" onClick="window.open('_px/sch01.jpg','Image','width=800,height=600')">  ein Bild, jedoch hat auch dieses den blöden Rand, sodass man bei einem ebenfalls 800x600 großen Bild den Rahmen doch wieder ziehend vergrößern muss.

Nun wurde bist jetzt immer vorgeschlagen, dass man das in dem HTML-Dokument mit Margin-Angaben unterdrückt, doch ein solches Dokument hab ich ja nicht, wenn ich nur das Bild direkt öffne.
Gibts da jetzt noch ein speziellen Befehl für oder kann man da nichts machen..?


MfG
Andy


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

> Gibts da jetzt noch ein speziellen Befehl für oder kann man da nichts machen..?


Tut mir leid, da kann man nichts machen. Das ist (zumindest im IE) defaultmässig vorgegeben und kann nur mittels CSS- oder HTML-Angaben verhindert werden, welche jedoch in einer Bilddatei nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## andyusw (24. August 2003)

Ok, dank dir.... so muss ich mich wenigstens nich mit dem Finden einer Lösung herumschlagen, die es gar nicht gibt 


EDIT:

Eine Sache fällt mir da gerade noch ein. O.g. Befehl führt dazu, dass die HTML-Seite zusätzlich zum PopUp immer wieder ganz nach oben scrollt. Hab ich da jetzt einen Fehler gemacht oder ist das normal...?


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

Ich vermute, es liegt an dem #. Verwende anstatt <a ...> lieber <span ...> o. ä., dann kannst du dir auch das href="#" sparen:
	
	
	



```
<span onClick="window.open('_px/sch01.jpg','Image','width=800,height=600')">
```


----------



## andyusw (24. August 2003)

Jou danke², auch das geht.. nur jetzt hab ich keine Link-Hand mehr und kann den Benutzern anders klarmachen, dass es sich dabei um Links handelt: (


----------



## Fabian H (24. August 2003)

Das mit dem span ist keine gute Idee, woher soll der Benutzer wissen, dass man das anklicken kann? Und das _cursor:hand;_ funktioniert im Mozilla Firebird nicht.

Warum er immer nach oben springt? Wegen dem _href="#"_!
Du könntest es so machen:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function openImage( imgSrc, imgWidth, imgHeight ) {
    nwnd = window.open("about:blank", "bild", "width="+imgWidth+",height="+imgHeight);
    with(nwnd.document) {
        write("<html>");
        write("<body style=\"margin:0px;padding:0px;\">");
        write("<img src=\""+imgSrc+"\" border=\"0\">");
        write("</body>");
        write("</html>");
    }
}
</script>
</head>
<body>

<a href="hutte.jpg" onClick="openImage('hutte.jpg', 800, 600);return false;">Klick</a>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Den Rand kriegst du bei IE trotzdem weg. Was viele nicht wissen:

im BODY Tag.

<body topmargin='0' leftmargin='0' rightmargin='0' bottommargin='0'>

Also mach folgendes:

verlinke auf showpic.php z.B.

<a href='showpic.php?img=test.jpg'>

und in showpic.php

echo "<body topmargin='0' leftmargin='0'>
<img src='pfad/" . $_GET["img"] . "' border='0'>";

Dann hast du beide Probleme gelöst.


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

> Das mit dem span ist keine gute Idee, woher soll der Benutzer wissen, dass man das anklicken kann? Und das cursor:hand; funktioniert im Mozilla Firebird nicht.


WIe wäre es mit Text? Bei einem "Hier klicken" dürfte so ziemlich jedem klar sein, was er zu tun hat. 


> Den Rand kriegst du bei IE trotzdem weg. Was viele nicht wissen:
> 
> im BODY Tag.
> 
> ...


Dann hat er aber wiederum eine HTML-Datei.


----------



## Fabian H (24. August 2003)

> Den Rand kriegst du bei IE trotzdem weg. Was viele nicht wissen:


1.: Es wissen viele 
2.: Es ist nicht IE only



> verlinke auf showpic.php z.B.


1. PHP ist nicht überall verfügbar!
2. PHP ist in dem Fall überflüssig (es sei denn, man wil auf JS verzichten)


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

1. Kann sein 
2. JavaScript mit Randproblem, oder PHP ohne Randproblem mit dynamischen Bildunterschriften etc.


----------



## Fabian H (24. August 2003)

Schau mal 4 Postst über dir, da gibts auch ein JS ohne Rand!


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

HTML über JavaScript, klar. Aber hat jeder JavaScript aktiviert?


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

> Aber hat jeder JavaScript aktiviert?


Die Chance, dass ein Besucher seiner Seite JavaScript aktiviert hat, ist auf jeden Fall wahrscheinlicher, als dass sein Provider PHP unterstützt. (sofern es sich bei andyusw um einen "Durchschnittsuser" handeln sollte )


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Nun ja, das ist eine Grundsatzfrage. Aber dennoch plädiere ich dafür so viel wie möglich serverseitig zu regeln. Denn da *weiß* man, dass PHP da ist.


----------

